# Weird Graphics Problem (Nvidia GeForce 6200)



## Scarletyoshi (May 7, 2007)

Hiya, I'm pretty illiterate when it comes to computers so bear with me here. I'm not sure if my problem is graphics card related, but it started after I got a new graphics card so I'm guessing it's a pretty good bet. After I installed the new card, a BFG Tech Nvidia GeForce 6200 OC PCI, I had problems displaying video and these weird little dashes started showing up in graphics (examples attached). I contacted BFG Tech Support and they told me to install new drivers, version 84.21 if I'm not mistaken. This solved my video problems but the graphics problem remained. I contacted BFG tech support again and they sent me information on getting the card replaced. Before I do that, I wanted to see if it's possible that the card is actually faulty in some way or if it's my computer that has a problem. Hopefully I haven't left any necessary information out and thank ya'll for taking the time to read my problem.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Those artifacts look like faulty video RAM, possibly caused by overheating. The card may need to be replaced.

Do they appear as soon as you switch on or do they develop over time?

Is the graphics card fan spinning, and does is sound too loud?

Check your temperatures and voltages with *SensorsView* and post back with the numbers at startup and when the artifacts appear, and the details from the PSU label (make/model, total watts, amps for +3.3V, +5V, +12V).


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi and welcome to TSF,
Does the computer "freeze" and then come back to normal? Do you have the artifacts in safe mode (to start in safe mode you tap F8 during boot)? Finally - what power supply do you have?

Nicholas

**edit** Too slow typing - again :smile:


----------



## Scarletyoshi (May 7, 2007)

Hi again. Sorry about the delayed response. Here are your answers:

The artifacts appear as soon as I switch on. 

They don't appear in safe mode.

The graphics card's fan appears to be spinning and isn't too loud or anything. 

My Power Supply's Details:

Hipro, Model: HP - D2537F3R
Max Output Power: 250w
AC Input(47 - 63 hz): 100-127v/6A 200-240v/4A
DC Output: +3.3v = /18A, +5v = /25A, +12v = /14A 
+5v & +3.3v shall not exceed 165w, +5v & 12v shall not exceed 218w
SensorsView: 

SafeMode Startup HD0: 38°C/101°F
Normal Startup HD0: 40°C/104°F
When I load SensorsView I get a message that says "Sorry, some sensors not found." Hopefully there's no necessary info missing. The temperature ranges between 36°C/97°F to 39°C/103°F.

I have some more information. I lowered my Hardware Acceleration level by one to disable cursor and bitmap accelerations. This fixed the articles in my menu titles and icons, but larger graphics were unaffected. Lowering it any further didn't help. Added some more screenshots. The first two are the same before and after lowering hardware acceleration. The third is before and the fourth is after. 

Once again, thanks for all your help. :heartlove


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

It seems like you got a card with bad video RAM (like Koala suggested) - i.e. the card has to be replaced.


----------



## vadimo (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:

ahh found this via google, the same problem i have, received the same card, installed and bang glitches.

i really hope the replacement comes in soon and will be ok, is NVIDIA GeForce 6200 meant to be bad or good? I just bought it because it was fair price for specs.

So im gutted anyway.

Have a look my glitch screen shots:


----------



## trence5 (Jan 28, 2009)

I can relate. Sometimes it will my entire system to freeze up completely though the last 2 times it recovered when I was using Poser but it crashed the program. I kicked up my power supply to 250 earlier today to see what happens but it still does it again. Like you say could it be back ram?


----------

